# How do I paint a car?



## eurostile (Mar 4, 2003)

can anyone please tell me the procedure on painting a car. I already have the compressor and the paint sprayer. I also covered the parts of the car the doesn't require painting. Please let me know. thanks.


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: How do I paint a car? (eurostile)*

covered? taped off i hope? make sure all your tape lines arent on any surface that will be painted. if you can take them off, do it. are all your panels prepped? what kind of paint are you using? do you have all your acitivators and reducers etc.? where are you painting it? BC/CC? theres tons of variables


----------



## eurostile (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: How do I paint a car? (DuBLiFeh2o)*

.quote:[HR][/HR]covered? taped off i hope? make sure all your tape lines arent on any surface that will be painted. if you can take them off, do it. are all your panels prepped? what kind of paint are you using? do you have all your acitivators and reducers etc.? where are you painting it? BC/CC? theres tons of variables[HR][/HR]​my bad. it was taped off. I will double check tonight if my tape lines aren't on the surface that will be painted. Anyway, I'm going to a paint shop tomorrow to get some suggestions. got any suggestions? I'm going to paint the car in my garage. What should be the temperature like to start painting?


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: How do I paint a car? (eurostile)*

wet the floor down. good ventilation. for taping your window gaskets, they sell this blue tape stuff. it slides under the molding and peels it back so you can get paint under the molding and wont have a tape line. i highly recommend buying that! depending on temps, you need to make a decision on your reducers/activators/hardners (fast slow etc.) i havent painted a car in about 2 years, so im kinda forgettin some stuff. make sure your car is tacked off, and super clean! they have cleaning products at paint stores! since your doing this in a not so clean environment I would also recommend some fish eye additive!
for actually aplying the paint. BC- 3 to 4 medium coats, you dont want to apply it wet! talk to the paint shop guys about gun tip sizes for the paint your using (pearls, flakes, metalics). clear- 1-2 medium coats, dont let it dry. it should tack up between coats. i usually went with 3 to 4 coats of clear, the last 2 give it theshine and gloss! if youve never done this before, dont get upset if you have orange peel! it can be wetsanded and buffed after! and try not to run it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


[Modified by DuBLiFeh2o, 7:43 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## eurostile (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: How do I paint a car? (DuBLiFeh2o)*

thanks again. I'll try to follow all your insights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBLiFeh2o (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: How do I paint a car? (eurostile)*

you can PM me if you have any more Q's ill try to help out the best i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

